# Scott Water Cages ?



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

How can I find some scott water cages? anyone..anyone..anyone ?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.kudubikes.co.uk/shop/11/37/index.htm


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

Ted,

I have two for sale if you're interested. They are used but in excellent condition. (Used for about a month) 

Let me know. I can send you pictures if you want.


----------



## Yps (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks like Winwood. 
https://www.winwoodbike.com/images/pop_up/horz_lg_hydrologist.jpg

/Magnus


----------

